

40$ : The effective hourly rate of an Internet entrepreneur - steeleduncan
http://vallettaventures.com/post/16106296078/40-the-effective-hourly-rate-of-an-internet

======
ps8ed
I think if you are hoping for a 10m sale you aren't setting your sights high
enough

